
First Version of Sandboxed Tor Browser Available - fgeorgy
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/12/12/2042225/first-version-of-sandboxed-tor-browser-available
======
aorth
Still alpha. Only for Linux. The only official details are on this message on
the tor-dev mailing list:

[https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
dev/2016-December...](https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-
dev/2016-December/011753.html)

